# Hochwald CTF



## bikextrem1964 (5. Juni 2012)

Es ist wieder soweit, eins der schönsten CTFs startet am Sonntag den 24 Juni in Mandern. Wir wollten da den """Familien""" tour von 70KM unter der Räder nehmen und gegen 0.800 Uhr Starten. Gibt es noch ein paar !Weicheier! die mit uns mitfahren wollen um ein schöner Tag auf dem Bike zu verbringen....

Link:http://www.rc-bike-mandern.de/


----------



## fissenid (6. Juni 2012)

Moien!!!

ich wollte auch mit 2 "Nachbarn" an den Start gehen! Uhrzeit haben wir noch nicht besprochen!
Da wir aber eine 20 minütige PKW Anreise haben, denke ich das wir gegen  9 Uhr in mandern aufschlagen werden!!!

Gruß
DOminik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## annajo (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ich will auch in Mandern starten! 
[z. Zt. noch allein, siehe mein Desaster beim CTF Ford Saarlouis] 
[/FONT]
Allerdings nur die 38iger Tour mit angepeilter Startzeit zwischen 8:00 und 8:30 Uhr.
(Anreisezeit < 20 Minuten)

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## bikextrem1964 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Dom. auch die 70?? wenn ja vielleicht schafst du es so gegen 08.30??? damit wir nit al zuviele vor uns haben...


----------



## altamann (6. Juni 2012)

bikextrem1964 schrieb:


> Es ist wieder soweit, eins der schönsten CTFs startet am Sonntag den 24 Juni in Mandern. Wir wollten da den """Familien""" tour von 70KM unter der Räder nehmen und gegen 0.800 Uhr Starten. Gibt es noch ein paar !Weicheier! die mit uns mitfahren wollen um ein schöner Tag auf dem Bike zu verbringen....
> 
> Link:http://www.rc-bike-mandern.de/


 
Hallo
Was macht diese CTF so besonders?
Gruß Altamann


----------



## annajo (6. Juni 2012)

altamann schrieb:


> Hallo
> Was macht diese CTF so besonders?
> Gruß Altamann



Zu dem CTF Mandern kann ich nicht sagen.

Aber der Hochwald ist das entscheidene, denn



> Der *Schwarzwälder Hochwald* ist der südwestliche Teil des Hunsrücks im nördlichen Saarland und im dort angrenzenden Rheinland-Pfalz. Die Mundart _Hohwäller_ gehört zur moselfränkischen Dialektgruppe.
> 
> Im Naturpark Saar-Hunsrück erstreckt sich der Schwarzwälder Hochwald etwa von Mettlach (Saarland) bis zum Erbeskopf (Rheinland-Pfalz). Dort befindet er sich nordwestlich von Losheim, Weiskirchen, Wadern und Nonnweiler im Saarland und zwischen Hermeskeil und Birkenfeld sowie Thalfang und Idar-Oberstein in Rheinland-Pfalz.
> Nördlich des Schwarzwälder Hochwaldes liegt der Osburger Hochwald; beide zusammen werden kurz *Hochwald* genannt. Der südöstliche Teil des Schwarzwälder Hochwaldes wird als Dollberge bezeichnet.
> Nordöstlich des Schwarzwälder Hochwaldes schließt sich der Idarwald an.


Dies alles und noch viel mehr macht den CTF Mandern zu etwas besonderem.


```
Mai

  Äisch hugge mied off meina Bank, 
am alde Keaschäbaam, 
äisch wa spazeare durich dä Hank, 
dä Owend ess noch waam.
    
 Näischt heat ma ous emm Dorf wai mee, 
die Arwet ess gedoo, 
wie es dat lo denowend schee, 
gemietlich ess et lo.    

 Et blieht so alles wonnaba, 
onn enn dea warma Loft, 
ess ä Gezwitscha on soga, 
riecht et no Maiädoft.
```
[Gedicht in moselfränkischem Dialekt von Margret Bouillon-Adams, Mai 2010]


Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## Marc19 (7. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich werde auch dabei sein

kleiner Runde mit freundin, oder die 65 Km Tour mit nem Kumpel mal schauen

Gruss Marc


----------



## annajo (8. Juni 2012)

Marc19 schrieb:


> kleiner Runde mit freundin, oder die 65 Km Tour mit nem Kumpel mal schauen



[flame on]
Ahha, du willst die 70er-Runde um 5 km verkürzen 
oder
willst du die 53er um 12 km verlängern. 
[flame off]

Nichts für ungut, aber das musste jetzt sein.

Also in Mandern werden vier CTF-Stecken geboten:
23, 38, 53 und 70 km.

Glückauf,
Edwin


----------



## Nafets190 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi. Klingt interessant. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Trailanteil / Technische Anspruch bei der 53 & 70 Km Strecke ist?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Marc19 (13. Juni 2012)

Hi Edwin

Lach sehr gut grins kein Thema
Also nochmal

Ich allein 70km
Mit Weib 38 km 

Sonnen passt es


----------



## bikextrem1964 (18. Juni 2012)

@nafets...keine ahnung, aber es geht öfter mal rauf und runter, und auf der 70er mit sicherheit über viele trails!!!
@marc.. lust um in eine gruppe mitzufahren?? Start 08.30...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (18. Juni 2012)

Geht halt darum ob ich mein bis dahin fertiges 14 KG Hardtail (siehe Signatur) mitnehme oder wenn sich das nicht lohnt ich besser mit dem rigid-Singlespeed fahre 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Juni 2012)

Hee Nafets, sieht so aus als ob man dir über bikes und biken nit viel sagen braucht...aber denke das du die tour in mandern gut gebrauchen kannst um dein neues schätzchen mal so richtig auf dem zahn zu fühlen, ist ja bekanntlich alles drin...waldautobahn hoch runter und viele viele schöne trails!!!
Ich werde so gegen 8 da sein und ca 8.30 starten. Werde am auto (blauer chrysler voyager) noch auf 1.2.3 ander kollegen warten!!??

see u Marc


----------



## fissenid (19. Juni 2012)

Wir kommen auch zu dritt!!! Werden versuchen um 8:30 uhr am Start zu sein!!

Kann nichts versprechen, da bei 3 Männern ja immer mal was länger dauern kann ;-))


----------



## bikextrem1964 (19. Juni 2012)

Hee Domenik...okay, hört sich gut an. Wird ne lustige truppe!!! Und die verspätete start machen wir denn auf den Dh trails wieder gut...

see u sunday


----------



## Nafets190 (19. Juni 2012)

Hi,

welche Strecke fahrt ihr denn jetzt? 70Km? Ich werde entweder alleine oder mit einem Kumpel vor Ort sein. Ich versuche euch dann noch zu erwischen, falls wir die selbe Strecke fahren.
Habe mein neues Bike ebend fertig gestellt  Mit dem Singlespeed wäre ich wohl nur die 53er gefahren 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bikextrem1964 (20. Juni 2012)

@Stefan...wir wollen den 70er fahren. Und singlespeed....alter das ist nur KRASS!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikextrem1964 (22. Juni 2012)

Das Wetter!!!

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter/66679-losheim-am-see/49X16168301.html?sredirect=cmVpc2V3ZXR0ZXIvc3VjaGVyZ2Vibmlzc2UuaHRtbD8mYW1wO3N3b3JkPTY2Njc5JmFtcDtvcHRfdHlwZT1jaXR5JmFtcDtzcmVkaXJlY3Q9LTE%253D


ich hoffe ihr alle seid "echte" mountainbiker und so ein paar tröpfjen lässt euch nicht von eine schöne tour abhalten!!!


----------



## LatteMacchiato (22. Juni 2012)

die Tröpfchen nicht, die Arbeit schon


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Juni 2012)

Wenns nicht so stark regnet wie die vergangenen tage bin ich am Start. Wenns aber morgens schon regnet eher nicht. Die Vorhersage sieht bis jetzt aber ganz gut aus.


----------



## -Frank- (23. Juni 2012)

Start:9.00Uhr ... ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Marc19 (24. Juni 2012)

www.ausgeschlafen.de @ www.soeinscheiss.com


----------



## Primsbiker (24. Juni 2012)

Mal wieder eine wirklich sehr schöne Tour 
durch den Hochwald...................

Immer wieder die Anreise wert............


----------



## Oregonian (24. Juni 2012)

Anteil(Waldautobahn+"Relax-Passagen") der 55km = hohe zweistellige Zahl %


----------



## -Frank- (24. Juni 2012)

Mein erster CTF, muß sagen war wirklich toll.

Ok. Ich kann mich nicht mehr rühren....


----------



## Nafets190 (24. Juni 2012)

War auch meine erste CTF. Die 70er Strecke war sehr cool. Viele schöne Trails und nette Mitfahrer. Bei KM50 hab ich mir leider das Schaltauge verbogen und musste abkürzen.

Marc stell mal das Foto rein


----------



## fissenid (25. Juni 2012)

HallO!

sorry das wir nicht zusammen gefunden haben! Mein "Taxi" hat die Planung geändert. Wir waren schon um 8 Uhr in Mandern und sind um 8.30 Uhr losgerollt. Die 55km Strecke war echt gut. Nach dem ersten Schlammloch war dann alles egal!!! 
Ech toll wieviele "echte" Mountainbiker bei den Schlammlöchern absteigen und das Rad drumherum tragen .... und dann solche Aussagen "Jetzt ist mein Rad dreckig"..... 

Mir hat es echt gefallen, besonders die letzte "richtige" Abfahrt vor Mandern (vor der Brücke mit der Treppe im Anschluß) hat mir gut gefallen!

Die Dusche danach und die Bratwurst waren ebenfalls klasse ... also  für´s nächste Jahr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammspritzer (25. Juni 2012)

fissenid schrieb:


> Mir hat es echt gefallen, besonders die letzte "richtige" Abfahrt vor Mandern (vor der Brücke mit der Treppe im Anschluß) hat mir gut gefallen!



.... das war auch mein persönliches Highlight...... ganz großes Kompliment ans Orga-Team für die rundum gelungene Veranstaltung.............

Da lohnt sich auch die weiteste Anfahrt..  (auch wenn mein Smarti schwer zu kämpfen hatte... mit 2 Rädern an Bord...)


----------



## Marc19 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

kann mir jemand die GPS Daten schicken von der 55km Runde?

Danke

Marc


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. Juni 2012)

war auch da, 2 Stunden 12 Minuten für die 40er Runde... ich finds OK für das ich das 2. mal fürs Jahr aufm Bike war.
Die Strecke war schön zu fahren, die Trail halten sich auf der Runde in Grenzen, aber das war mir egal. 
Beim nächsten mal werde ich wohl die nächst längere Etappe auf mich nehmen.
Alles in allem aber echt empfehlenswert ;-)

Und schön zu sehen was man hier vor (bzw ja bei mir hinterm) Haus für geile Strecken hat.


----------



## bikextrem1964 (25. Juni 2012)

Heee Domenik, 08.30 ???? da sind wir auch gestartet!!!! Da wir uns ja leider noch nicht persönlich kennen müssen wir ja so ungefähr vor oder hintereinander hergefahren sein....):. Mussten leider etwas abkürzen bei der letzte wegteilung, kollege etwas probleme mit de beine und der2 beim sturz leider das rad beschädigt. aber alles im allen mal wieder eine schöne strecke und eine sehr gut organisierte veranstaltung.
cu Marc


----------



## fissenid (25. Juni 2012)

HallO!

wir sind zu fünft gestartet. 2 Bekloppte vorne weg und die anderen 3 dann hinter her. Dann ein Ausfall noch vor der ersten Verpflegung wegen tech. Defekt. 
Dann sind wir zu zweit hinter den anderen beiden her. 
Waren gegen 12 Uhr wieder an der Halle, waren dort duschen und haben noch bis ca. 13:30 Uhr vor der Halle gesessen!!

Ich denke ich hätte dich erkannt (Tattoos ;-) )

GPX Datei: http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zgqzgyahyyhqiyag&referrer=trackList


----------

